# Help Identify Portrait of Robert Emmet



## Elizabeth123 (11 mo ago)

Hello, this oil on canvas painting of Robert Emmet has been in our family for over 60 years. Our ancestors lived in Boston and Arlington. We cannot find an artists signature not anything about it online. On the back it says Robert Emmet by Unknown.


----------

